# My ranchus



## CarpCharacin (Dec 13, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my ranchu goldfish:


----------



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice fish. Water is clear


----------



## AquaFan81 (Jun 21, 2016)

They look cute . What size is your tank?


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! Very cute ranchus :angel: I really love beautiful sharing. Thanks


----------

